# Content Assist in Eclipse funktioniert nicht mehr?



## Tronert (16. Nov 2017)

In Eclipse wird mir beim Drücken von STRG + SPACE immer "No Default Proposels" angezeigt. Es funktioniert weder mit Shortcuts wie "sysou" noch mit Variablen oder Klassennamen. Das Seltsame ist, dass dieses Problem nur in einer bestimmten Klasse in einem setOnKeyPressed-Statement (JavaFX) auftritt. Überall anders macht die Funktion genau das was sie sollte. Ich habe schon die Advanced Settings des Content Assists in den Einstellungen geändert und zurückgesetzt, was aber nichts gebracht hat. Genauso wie das Neustarten von Eclipse.

Kennt das Problem jemand und weiß wie man es behebt? Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Robat (16. Nov 2017)

Schau mal hier.
Vielleicht hilft ja Punkt 1.


----------



## Tronert (16. Nov 2017)

Das Problem bleibt bestehen...


----------



## Robat (17. Nov 2017)

Hast du das File einfach mal neu erstellt und das alte gelöscht??


----------



## Tronert (17. Nov 2017)

Funktioniert auch nicht


----------



## truesoul (17. Nov 2017)

Rechner formatieren !


----------



## Robat (17. Nov 2017)

Und wenn du ein neues File erstellst und ein Beispielcode schreibst? (Hello-World o.ä)? Funktioniert es da?
Du sagtest ja eingangs dass es nur in dem einen File nicht geht. Liegt es eventuell am Code?


----------



## Tronert (17. Nov 2017)

Es funktioniert wirklich nur in diesem einen Block nicht. Überall anders schon. Auch wenn ich ein neues Beispielfile erstelle tut der Content Assist ganz normal seinen Job.


----------



## Tronert (27. Feb 2018)

Das selbe Probleme tritt gerade wieder auf. Gibt es da mittlerweile irgendeine Lösung? Ist es möglich und sinnvoll den Eclipse-Support, wenn es so etwas gibt, darauf aufmerksam zu machen?


----------



## Flown (27. Feb 2018)

Eclipse ist ein open source Projekt. Was du tun kannst ist ein Bugticket öffnen.


----------

